# exoterra five years on



## daftendire (May 20, 2009)

This is an 18x18x24 exoterra that I've had for over five years now. Its made some interesting progress since I originally set it up. I even had plans to sell it in '09 http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pl...50-18x18x24-viv-250-local-pickup-19014-a.html but I got sucked back in and ended up remodeling it and held onto it (actually, forgot I put it up for sale) It has never housed any frogs as I could never make up my mind on a species. I also rather enjoy the lack of maintenance it requires. It appears much more lush in person but my camera skills arent much to speak of. The broms are way over grown and need some culling as they are starving the moss of its light. Also the glass needs the calcium buildup scraped off... But I'm definitely glad i've held onto it for all these years

I happened to think of the site that inspired me years ago and thought you guys would enjoy the tanks slow transformation.


----------



## KRich Frogger (Feb 15, 2013)

What is the plant on the floor, i like it lots


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

that's a good looking viv. It grew in very well


----------



## daftendire (May 20, 2009)

KRich Frogger said:


> What is the plant on the floor, i like it lots


philodendron "Red empress mini" Bought from a member on the site. Planted two small plants and it took off where ever it could stay moist


----------



## Dart_Man (Mar 23, 2013)

For the love of God, please let some frogs enjoy that paradise! Great looking viv  Very cool to see it so many years after built.


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Great looking tank! The minimal planting works really well with the layout. A group of _Ranitomeya_ would look great in there.


----------



## daftendire (May 20, 2009)

Bunsincunsin said:


> Great looking tank! The minimal planting works really well with the layout. A group of _Ranitomeya_ would look great in there.


Imis or Leucs were the ones I had in mind while building it! As was the simple planting theme. I wanted a few plant species to grow in well and to ultimately find their best positions on their own. Also had a few orchids in there, but they couldn't hold up to the competition.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I love minimal planting tanks, simple and clean. This your viv is gorgeous!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Looks fantastic! A group of thumbs would THRIVE in there!!


----------



## daftendire (May 20, 2009)

Felt guilty for neglecting this viv so that motivated me to cleaned it up a bit. Repositioned and pulled a couple rotting broms, dulled a couple fresh razor blades scraping the glass and did my best to unclog a mister nozzle on this rinky-dink mister system of mine. Pretty happy with the result. Hopefully the moss recovers before the broms shade everything out again. The ones on the left propagate like crazy but the small neo on the right side hasn't sent out pups in probably a year. Hope it doesn't die off. I don't remember what its name is if i needed to replace it


----------



## toaddrool (Feb 5, 2013)

Very nice, love the Philo.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Just like Rigel, I love the minimal planting! 
I pretty much set out to do this every time I start a new tank, then something happens and...


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

I love that philo. I have had it in my 55 gallon going on 5 years as well.. I've got it named as philodendron pincushion though...one of my favorites!


----------



## pdfDMD (May 9, 2009)

That's a nice little gem. And I agree, I think you should help out a couple of frogs and give them a new home!


----------



## Shaggy2061 (May 26, 2013)

Would love to get some of that philodendron "Red empress mini" from you. I can not seem to find it online anywhere!! The full size on yes not the mini.

But enough of that nice looking setup you have there.


----------



## daftendire (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments! As for the Philo, Black Jungle currently has a Philodendron "Mini Red" which looks almost identical. But another member on here has asked for cuttings as well so maybe once it warms up I can send some out. I've got plenty to spare.


----------



## Shaggy2061 (May 26, 2013)

daftendire said:


> Thanks for the compliments! As for the Philo, Black Jungle currently has a Philodendron "Mini Red" which looks almost identical. But another member on here has asked for cuttings as well so maybe once it warms up I can send some out. I've got plenty to spare.


Thank you heading over there now!

And still loving this tank. Hope mine looks that good 5 years in ..

Another quick question what did you use for background?


----------



## daftendire (May 20, 2009)

Shaggy2061 said:


> Thank you heading over there now!
> 
> And still loving this tank. Hope mine looks that good 5 years in ..
> 
> Another quick question what did you use for background?


It's your typical GS foam and polypropylene ropes of various thicknesses covered with silicone with coco coir. Also two ghost wood logs and a slab of cork bark that cant even be seen anymore.


----------



## punctata (Jan 31, 2011)

rigel10 said:


> I love minimal planting tanks, simple and clean. This your viv is gorgeous!


I agree. Tanks that have a flow or a organized look to me, look better than a tank that is over packed with plants. But again the tanks should be designed for your frogs more than what we want


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

Any more updates on this? Love how natural this tank looks, especially how the philo has covered the floor up to the root structure. Gave me some ideas for a future project, peperomia orba could produce a similar result with the right care and trimming


----------



## botanty (May 4, 2014)

Hello-I would be interested in purchasing "red empress mini". I am located in Allentown, PA and can pickup. Thanks.


----------



## chamsRawesome (May 14, 2014)

Do you have a ventilation system?


----------

